# Tips on fishing Sebastian inlet



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

An evening at Capt. Hirams will help you gather much local fishing knowlege. 

http://www.hirams.com/


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

For the beach, try up near Melbourne first as the water is dirty down this way. Whiting are the best bet, but there are jacks, sharks and a few other fish that might happen to come by. A fellow at Bonsteel Beach caught a guitar fish a week or so ago. Most anything can happen.

To fish the inlet (jettys) walk out with a few jigs and see what is happening. If they are catching a fish you want to catch, drive back up A1A to Whity's and purchase whatever they are getting them on. I rare jig that I like for the inlet is a 3/8 oz Doc's Goofy Jig in white and yellow or red and white. It casts well and sinks quick. Keep it out of the rocks though.

There is too much fresh water in the river near the inlet right now and the overall fishing is slow.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## simpleman (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Frank, Clint


----------

